# crocta



## Chticli

Hi all of you,
i don't find the word crocta in the french-latin dictionnaries, maybe you could have more chance and help me...

thanks a lot

Chticli


----------



## Agró

I can't find anything on Perseus Latin Dictionary.

There was a sort of dress/gown called "crocōta", which is in the *wiktionary*:

*crocōta* (_genitive_ *crocōtae*); _f_, _first declension_



a saffron-coloured court dress


----------



## anurocyon

Misprinted *crocuta*?


----------



## Chticli

anurocyon said:


> Misprinted *crocuta*?



No, no it's crocta


----------



## CapnPrep

Would you mind giving us just a little bit of context?


----------



## Chticli

CapnPrep said:


> Would you mind giving us just a little bit of context?



it's about a roman sculpture, a rest of aqueduc and it's written mura seu crocta, translated in french by "crocte" but it's not a french word.

thanks


----------



## CapnPrep

In that case I think it could be a variant form of _crotta_ or _crota_ (adapted from _crypta_, > Fr. _grotte_).


----------

